# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  للمهتمين بالتحليل الأساسي والبيانات الاحصائيه لكل دول العالم  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## محمد العزب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقوم وكالة الاستخبارات الأمريكيه بعمل احصائيات اقتصاديه وسكانيه لجميع دول العالم ولكن تقدمها في شكل تقليدي ولكن قامت شركة IBM  بانشاء موقع يقدم هذه البيانات بشكل احترافي حيث يوضح لك البيانات لأكثر من دوله مع مقارنه بالدول المحيطه 
فهذه البيانات مهمه لمن يقومون بدراسات احصائيه واقتصاديه   
أترككم مع الموقع  اضغط هنا 
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ismat

اسمحلي اكون اول الشاكرين لك
بارك الله فيك 
وييسر امورك وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله :Asvc:

----------


## ayman_am76

بارك الله فيك
والف شكر لك لكل ما تقدمه
تحياتي لك

----------


## رمضان غنيم

بارك الله فيك    :Good:

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

تسلم ايدك يا بو عزب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Hussein7

يعطيك العافيه يا بو حميد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمود الطناحى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## forex_pro1

تسلم ايدك ياباشا
موقع جميل ومتميز
لكن ممكن تكمل جميلك وترجمنا 6 قوائم اللى على شمال 
area global rank 
population global rank
gbp global rank 
gbp.ind global rank
inftant mortality global rank
inflation global rank

----------


## thetrader

موقع مهم 
سلمت يمناك ياغالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد العزب

> اسمحلي اكون اول الشاكرين لك
> بارك الله فيك 
> وييسر امورك وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

  

> بارك الله فيك
> والف شكر لك لكل ما تقدمه
> تحياتي لك

  

> بارك الله فيك

  

> تسلم ايدك يا بو عزب

  

> يعطيك العافيه يا بو حميد

  

> بارك الله فيك

  

> موقع مهم 
> سلمت يمناك ياغالي

  جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور وبارك الله فيكم
وباذن الله يستفيد الجميع منه   :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد العزب

> تسلم ايدك ياباشا
> موقع جميل ومتميز
> لكن ممكن تكمل جميلك وترجمنا 6 قوائم اللى على شمال   area global rank   الترتيب العالمي للدوله   population global rank  الترتيب العالمي بالنسبه للتعداد السكاني   gdp global rank   الترتيب العالمي في الانتاج الاجمالي المحلي   gdp.ind global rank   الترتيب العالمي في الانتاج الصناعي  inftant mortality global rank  الترتيب العالمي في وفيات الأطفال الرضع   inflation global rank   الترتيب العالمي في التضخم

 في الاقتباس   :Eh S(7):

----------


## nezar792001

اخي تسلم وربناء يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وينك ليك مدة عن المواضيع غايب وما عاد شفنا مواضيعك على السوق 
ورمضان كريم يا اخي

----------


## محمد العزب

> اخي تسلم وربناء يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
> وينك ليك مدة عن المواضيع غايب وما عاد شفنا مواضيعك على السوق 
> ورمضان كريم يا اخي

 الله أكرم أخي نزار وجعلك الله من عتقائه في هذا الشهر المبارك
وبارك الله فيك على المرورو الجميل
وموجودين بس مفيش جديد في السوق  :Big Grin:

----------


## nezar792001

اجمعين ان شاء الله

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## adelreda

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## kale2010

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل محمد العزب

----------


## عنتر بن شداد

مبدع كالعادة يا ابو حميد الله يزيدك من فضله

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

وصلت السى اى ايه ؟  :Yikes3: 
ربنا يستر عليك يا جميل   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## islam10

بارك الله فيك ......

----------


## Gisto

أعتقد أننا إذا أردنا البقاء آمنين في سوق الفوركس، فعلينا أن نتعمق في المعرفة الفنية بالسوق. الفوركس هو عمل تجاري عالمي مما يعني أنه عليك أن تراقب اقتصاد العالم كله. بوركتم يا إخوة!

----------


## da123451

لم يفتح المتصفح معي ؟! كنت متحمسه له

----------

